# Top 10 'Fast Growing' Tarantulas?



## Yobel (Oct 6, 2016)

I will be buying some species of tarantulas that are relatively fast growing, however, I only know about the *Acanthoscurria geniculata* and *Lasiodora parahybana*. Can you please suggest your top 10 or if not just a handful of species list in your own experience/opinion. Thank you very much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 6, 2016)

if you only know about A genic and LPs, you should hold off the real fast growing ones like OW till youre more experienced. IMO

Psalmopoeus and Tapinachinius are very fast growing and intermediate species.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sad 1


----------



## DeanK (Oct 6, 2016)

GBBs grow quickly. My Nhandu chromatus went from 1.5" to almost 4" dls in 4 months


----------



## Yobel (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you sir how about any other fast growing new world ts?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 6, 2016)

_Pterinochilus murinus_, by far, hands down at the first place. But require a bit of exp. (the videogame one, I mean) :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DeanK (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't any 1st hand experience but I've hear Phormictopus species are fairly fast growing

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 6, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> if you only know about A genic and LPs, you should hold off the real fast growing ones like OW till youre more experienced. IMO
> 
> Psalmopoeus and Tapinachinius are very fast growing and intermediate species.


Taps and Psalms are indeed some of the fastest growers...crazy fast.




DeanK said:


> I haven't any 1st hand experience but I've hear Phormictopus species are fairly fast growing


Fast growing when small, but by 3 inches or so, it slows way down IME.  But they love to eat and seem to be juvies in no time...same for Pamphs, I'd rank them a little faster growers than the Phormics. 

The aforementioned chromatus grow fast, mine were all molting every 24-28 days till nearly 2", it was impressive.

N. incei are some of the fastest growing terrestrials I've raised.

IME A. versicolor grow pretty fast, I'm always impressed anyway.

One thing fast growers all have in common is a big, healthy appetite....I like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 7, 2016)

My _Nhandu Coloradovillosus_' have gone from 1/4 inch to 1.25 in a month and a half, one of them going into premolt only 17 days after it's last molt. My _P.Cambridgei_ sling hasn't been growing that fast, my _B.Emilia_ sling has molted twice and _P.Cam_ only once, both being powerfed, and I've had them for the same amount of time.

I agree with Cold Blood on _Phormictopus_' slowing down once they get to the 3 inch mark. Mine grew like weeds until they hit that point.

As other have said, _Nhandu Chromatus_ definitely deserves a place on the fastest growers list. Mine went from 1/4 inch to 5.5 inches in just 2 years. Also who could forget GBB's, my two are molting every 23-26 days.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 7, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Pterinochilus murinus_, by far, hands down at the first place. But require a bit of exp. (the videogame one, I mean) :-s


Sling to mature male in under a year? Yeah, they grow fast! 

B. vagans grow pretty darn quickly for a NW terrestrial, let alone for a Brachypelma. I've had males mature in under 18 months, although females do slow way down with growth at the ~3" mark. They're also a joy to keep and dirt cheap as slings (usually around $5-$10 each at expos, and the most common freebie IME).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 7, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Sling to mature male in under a year? Yeah, they grow fast!


Ah ah, yeah, you know, just a personal consideration of mine, now: for the above reason IMO it's almost impossible (for a decent _Theraphosidae _enthusiasts/seller) to sell, or, for a customer, end with a male instead of a female (if the "virtual" customer wanted a female, I mean) for that, if the parameters, which are very easy to offer as you know, are respected, IMO just "you" can't, aside for (of course) mere cheating on purpose. They grow like weed.
_
P.murinus_ 1.0 has da "hooks", and they mature so fast that, again, even old good Ray (Charles) would spot the sex in a so very short amount of time without the need to "Sherlock" the _exuvia_.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 7, 2016)

Brachypelma vagans are super quick growers. I have had female mature in 18 months and a male about 10 when kept high temps and well fed. Second to that I would say Phormictopus sp.

Most baboons are very fast growing also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creepa (Oct 7, 2016)

Xenesthis immanis grows pretty quick to...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 7, 2016)

creepa said:


> Xenesthis immanis grows pretty quick to...


Funny, I've heard the opposite from every person Ive ever talked to that kept them.


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 7, 2016)

I thought I would also inform that Heterothele sp grow unbelievably quick and are a very underrated species. They are dwarf baboons with amazing appetites, feeding responses and web like crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tomoran (Oct 7, 2016)

_Theraphosa stirmi_ is another fast grower. Mine have lapped my _Phormictopus_ and _Pamphos_ (both very fast growing species themselves).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creepa (Oct 7, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Funny, I've heard the opposite from every person Ive ever talked to that kept them.


Well i dont know this from my own experience but from second hand...
I bought a 4 inch unsext juvenile with
Trade intentions for a steal, and it turned out to be a female... (lucky me)

Anyway, the guy who sold it to me said it grew faster than his Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 7, 2016)

Top 10?  What is this, the Letterman show?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 7, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Top 10?  What is this, the Letterman show?


Well, at least it's Letterman. It could be worse, like ...Jerry Springer. I've seen lots of threads which could have been on that show

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh... And another genus of rapid growers.. Psalmopoeus

@louise f Remember I got a couple little 1cm Psalmo. ecclesiasticus slings just over a month ago? Today they have been rehoused for the second time. They grow soooooo fast. Now at almost 4cm I had to get them spacier enclosures so I dont have to rehouse for a few more months

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## louise f (Oct 7, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> @louise f Remember I got a couple little 1cm Psalmo. ecclesiasticus slings just over a month ago? Today they have been rehoused for the second time. They grow soooooo fast. Now at almost 4cm I had to get them spacier enclosures so I dont have to rehouse for a few more months
> View attachment 222019


Yeah i remember, hehe yup they grow like weeds friend.  I am crossing my fingers for that you are luckier than i was and you get at least one girlie 
It is a lovely species <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 7, 2016)

Pamphobeteus species grow quickly.
Also in my experience G iheringi and G actaeon grow pretty quick and they are a little more beginner friendly


----------



## bryverine (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't know about LP, they seem to grow pretty slowly... it seems like I only have slow growing NW species. OW is on a whole other level. 


Chris LXXIX said:


> _P.murinus_ 1.0 has da "hooks", and they mature so fast that, again, even old good Ray (Charles) would spot the sex in a so very short amount of time without the need to "Sherlock" the _exuvia_.


I don't know, I've now seen two MM for sale as 'unsexed'.


----------



## shawno821 (Oct 8, 2016)

IME L.ps went from a tiny sling to 5" in a year,My X.immanis male is taking forever to grow,even though I'm power feeding him,and Phormicticus and Pamphos grow fast to about 3" or so,then slow down,taking another 2 years to mature(females).GBB's are some of the coolest slings to raise,it's almost a shame they grow as fast as they do.MY $.02

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yobel (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you guys for all the tips! Now's the time to decide from all those tarantulas that are mentioned


----------



## DeadlyGecko101 (Oct 10, 2016)

Phormictopus genera put on a lot of size between molts. The same can also be said for OBT, Tapi's, and Psalmopoeus genus. I just picked up these 4 species very recently. Only a matter of time before the molts start breaking out and they get bigger... and bigger... and bigger


----------



## Jarrod B (Oct 13, 2016)

wow!! my P. Cambridgei just molted I bought her/him on 8/5/16 as a .75" sling and molted on 10-11-16 to 3" wow!!! and has its colors, little orange dashes on its toes, and awesome olive green colors!!! I love this T so much. Very Very Fast, I mean crazy fast it ran up my tongs before I could blink lol trying to get the molt so I can sex it, I will try again after it hardens up I don't want to hurt Him/Her. it went 42 days between molts. molted 8-30-16 and 10-11-16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dopamine (Oct 14, 2016)

Just stay away from P. muticus. Slowest growing spider I've ever come across. My 4.5 inch female is 7 years old lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mistertim (Oct 14, 2016)

I got a .5" P. irminia sling about 4 1/2 months ago and after its most recent molt is probably around 3 inches now. About to rehouse it very soon. Crazy fast growers and they increase in size a ton when they molt.


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 14, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I got a .5" P. irminia sling about 4 1/2 months ago and after its most recent molt is probably around 3 inches now. About to rehouse it very soon. Crazy fast growers and they increase in size a ton when they molt.


Same with P.pulcher. Saw one of them coming out after molting last week...it has doubled and then some in size! I think my GBB was jealous, it molted yesterday


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 15, 2016)

creepa said:


> Xenesthis immanis grows pretty quick to...


Agreed, molt frequency I give a 7. But the size difference between molts is mind boggling. Almost double their size or more with every molt as slings


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 15, 2016)

Irminia, versi, and elegans off the top of my head. Another I can think of is gigas. Plenty of food, water, and proper temps do wonders for almost any T. One that threw me for a loop was B. Smithi. above conditions was all it took.


----------



## Jeff23 (Oct 15, 2016)

My E. Sp. "Red" T's have went from 0.3" all the way up to 1/3" in just a few months.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chuckmater (Aug 4, 2018)

IME, P. Ornata grows wicked fast!!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 5, 2018)

Yobel said:


> I will be buying some species of tarantulas that are relatively fast growing, however, I only know about the *Acanthoscurria geniculata* and *Lasiodora parahybana*. Can you please suggest your top 10 or if not just a handful of species list in your own experience/opinion. Thank you very much


P regalis, p irmina, nhando chromatis, l klugi is fast, p striata.P camrbrigei, tappys, your better off searching slow growth ones . They are long lived  and fast growing Ts are probably more prevalent in hobby . Obt is my favorite smaller T not a dwarf but so cool. Maybe wait til I had some more fast  Ts first.
I did-same things try and get a good mix of fast and slow growth species. I wish I gotten more king baboons and ananophelma Rather  then almost all fast growers.
Prepare a large space for your spiders , tony slings as adults take up ton of room.



bryverine said:


> I don't know about LP, they seem to grow pretty slowly... it seems like I only have slow growing NW species. OW is on a whole other level.
> 
> I don't know, I've now seen two MM for sale as 'unsexed'.


There growth is based on appetite I’ve seen some grow slowly others are 6” in a year or two .


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 5, 2018)

louise f said:


> Yeah i remember, hehe yup they grow like weeds friend.  I am crossing my fingers for that you are luckier than i was and you get at least one girlie
> It is a lovely species <3


They matured male within 10 months  Little pipe cleaner legs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jacobob (Aug 5, 2018)

B. Albopilosa’s grow very quickly!


----------



## Rittdk01 (Aug 14, 2018)

Pamphobeteus sp Goliath

P vittata

P murinus

P Cambridgei

Hapalopus sp columbia

Besides the Goliath  and vittata, they all went from sling to mm in a year or less.  They are all males with the vittata and pamphobeteus being the only ones that haven’t matured yet, which I expect for the vittata next molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 14, 2018)

I see others already mentioned the OBT -- that's the fastest growing T I ever heard of.  From sling to MM -- they mature way faster than I could learn or gain any serious OW experience.
P cambri came in a close second with that sling to MM trick.  Fast spiders = fast growth?  

[and yet another resurrected thread I am posting in....]


----------

